# umm...  Fastest KO ever? :s



## Andrew Green (Aug 13, 2006)

I've heard of trash talking, but I'm not sure about this...

[yt]GBoNhilHiX8[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=593683&posted=1#post593683


----------



## Lisa (Aug 13, 2006)

umm...Carol, I don't follow? :idunno:


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 13, 2006)

I followed, but I don't get it


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Aug 13, 2006)

I thought Frank Dux had the fastest knockout....I'm mean...I saw the movie  

_This motion picture is based upon true events in the life of Frank W. Dux.
From 1975 to 1980, Frank W. Dux fought 329 matches. He retired undefeated as the World Heavy Weight Full Contact Kumite Champion.
Mr. Dux still holds four world records:
Fastest knockout - 3.2 seconds
Fastest punch with a knockout - .12 seconds
Fastest kick with a knockout - 72 mph
Most constecutive knockouts in a single tournament - 56.
Subsequently, Mr. Dux founded the first American Ninjitsu System, Dux-Ryu.
Frank Dux was also the first person from the western hemisphere to win the Kumite._
Bloodsport 1987


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 13, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> I thought Frank Dux had the fastest knockout....I'm mean...I saw the movie  _
> Fastest knockout - 3.2 seconds
> _



This guy got KOed before the bell, putting the time in the negatives 

So Frank Dux will need to do some more writting to retake the title


----------



## Carol (Aug 13, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> umm...Carol, I don't follow? :idunno:


 
Oh my that is embarassing!

Ummm...never mind.  :blush:


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 13, 2006)

That video never gets old! :supcool:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 13, 2006)

This video was discussed a few months back...I think that's what Carol was trying to link to...


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2006)

Heh.  Sucker punch indeed!

In the end, though, I'd chalk it up to rotten sportsmanship from the Caucasian fellow, and poor awareness from the Korean guy's part.  





			
				Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> I thought Frank Dux had the fastest knockout....I'm mean...I saw the movie


 
:rofl:

Of course!  And Frank Dux did go to some soooper-seekrit, no-holds-barred martial arts tournament called "The Kumite!"  

This reminds me of a couple of photos that I snagged from E-budo...

http://bellsouthpwp2.net/u/s/user110877/frankdux.jpg

http://bellsouthpwp2.net/u/s/user110877/duxletter2.jpg


----------



## pirate wyatt (Aug 15, 2006)

certainly an interesting form of trash talking


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 15, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Heh.  Sucker punch indeed!
> 
> In the end, though, I'd chalk it up to rotten sportsmanship from the Caucasian fellow, and poor awareness from the Korean guy's part.
> 
> :rofl:


No, I'd have to go with self-defense... in the most strict of terms, because the ref (again repeating what someone else pointed out) hadn't started the fight officially, the guy kissed him (to inimidate of course) and violated the no-touch rule... 

Still.. geez... glass jaw.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

lol


----------

